# New GPU to existing 3770K rig, R9 290 vs 960



## sanoob.tv (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi,
I recently bought a used PC , Mainly for development and study purposes.The config for my rig is.
(Note; Ill be buying the GPU from Melbourne,Budget 350-400 AUD around 18k)

*Corsiar* 300R case- Link
Supports graphics cards up to 450mm in length
*Seasonic* x750 Gold Power supply-Link -
8GB Ram- 4 x 2GB - Gskill DDR3 1600
*EVGA P55FTW* – 1155
*I7-3770K* 

For the monitor ,i'll be buying a 27" *Acer* IPS display-*G277HL*.

Im confused about choosing the right GPU for this setup.I would like to play games (GTA 5, Witcher 3 , League of legends etc.) in 1080p with decent setting without any hiccups. My current machine used for gaming is a Lenovo Thinkpad e540 (i5 4200m , 8GB  and Nvidia 745M) and i'm happy with its performance( Medium graphics Settings ). 

So which GPU should i go for?which GPU will give me more value for the money (a good investment for the future as well)
My current selection is
Gigabyte (R929OC-4GD) Radeon R9 290 4GB 512-bit GDDR5 - PCI Express 3.0 - 300$
or Should i wait for a price drop on 970?

any advice regarding the same will be really helpfull.
Thnx


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 6, 2015)

For 18k a 280X will b the best. Its has more VRAM and higher bandwidth. Its also faster in most games than 960.


----------



## sanoob.tv (Jun 6, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> For 18k a 280X will b the best. Its has more VRAM and higher bandwidth. Its also faster in most games than 960.



Thanks for the info
GIGABYTE Radeon R9 280X 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 - PCI Express 3.0 - HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card (R928XOC-3GD) | Centre Com : Best PC Hardware Prices!
is this the one you mentioned? 

i thought r9 290 was better than 280x.(there is a sale going on now for r9 series)
Gigabyte (R929OC-4GD) Radeon R9 290 4GB 512-bit GDDR5 - PCI Express 3.0 | Centre Com : Best PC Hardware Prices!
Is 970 really worth the money ,it cost around 500$.


----------



## rajesh00 (Jun 6, 2015)

sanoob.tv said:


> Thanks for the info
> GIGABYTE Radeon R9 280X 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 - PCI Express 3.0 - HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card (R928XOC-3GD) | Centre Com : Best PC Hardware Prices!
> is this the one you mentioned?
> 
> ...



R9 290 performs better than 960 in many titles..

R9 290 > r9 280x~GTX 960...

500$ is way too higher for GTX 970.. I think it will costs u around 340-360$..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 6, 2015)

sanoob.tv said:


> Thanks for the info
> GIGABYTE Radeon R9 280X 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 - PCI Express 3.0 - HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card (R928XOC-3GD) | Centre Com : Best PC Hardware Prices!
> is this the one you mentioned?
> 
> ...



290 is !25k in India so I didn't mention it. If it falls in your budget in Australia then surely get it


----------



## sanoob.tv (Jun 6, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> 290 is !25k in India so I didn't mention it. If it falls in your budget in Australia then surely get it



Yeah i was looking in to Asus 970 Asus GeForce GTX 970 Strix 4GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Centre Com : Best PC Hardware Prices!
with r9 290, will i be able to play GTA 5  in 1080 and high settings?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jun 6, 2015)

^ Easily at High settings at 1080p


----------



## sanoob.tv (Jun 6, 2015)

ASHISH65 said:


> ^ Easily at High settings at 1080p



And just to confirm , i wont face any bottleneck issues right?


----------



## rajesh00 (Jun 6, 2015)

sanoob.tv said:


> And just to confirm , i wont face any bottleneck issues right?



No,you wont.. R9 290 is capable of playing games at ultra.But with few options to high-very high and rest ultra//


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jun 6, 2015)

sanoob.tv said:


> And just to confirm , i wont face any bottleneck issues right?



i7 can handle even 2 x 290 without any bottleneck !


----------



## sanoob.tv (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks guys.I'm gonna check the store tommorow morning.hopefully the sale is still on ☺

- - - Updated - - -



harshilsharma63 said:


> 290 is !25k in India so I didn't mention it. If it falls in your budget in Australia then surely get it



So long story short, They ran out of stock on the 290. 
But a colleague of mine had a bad experience with gigabyte 290,(stooped working after 3 days and RMA took around 2 monts)
So im gonna wait 2 more weeks,Save some more money and go for the MSI GTX 970 (around $470 AUD).

Thanks for all your help,And ill post a pic once i make the purchase.


----------



## rajesh00 (Jun 7, 2015)

sanoob.tv said:


> Thanks guys.I'm gonna check the store tommorow morning.hopefully the sale is still on ☺
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



970 is great card..Within 2 months AMD gonna release 3 series cards.We just need to wait for benchmarks..


----------



## sanoob.tv (Jun 16, 2015)

rajesh00 said:


> 970 is great card..Within 2 months AMD gonna release 3 series cards.We just need to wait for benchmarks..



will there be a recent price drop on the 970 when the r9 300 series comes out? and in 970 which one should i go for? 
Msi , Msi Twin froz , Gigabyte G1 or Asus Strix ? 
thanks


----------



## rajesh00 (Jun 16, 2015)

sanoob.tv said:


> will there be a recent price drop on the 970 when the r9 300 series comes out? and in 970 which one should i go for?
> Msi , Msi Twin froz , Gigabyte G1 or Asus Strix ?
> thanks



Probably 1-2k price drop,but i'm not sure. Gigabyte G1 is OC card and gives 5-8fps more compare to others..


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 16, 2015)

I would go with the ASUS Strix. or the MSI Twin Frozr if its not in stock.


----------



## sanoob.tv (Jul 3, 2015)

And the r9 390 8gb is here, and there is a slight price drop on 290x.
the r9 390 is almost the same price as the Asus Strix 970 and the 290 x a 100$ cheaper.
Should i consider the 290x or the 390? im looking for the best value card and longevity 
Im waiting for my tax returns for the purchase. im 80 percent set on the 970.

Also anyone using wireless mouse for gaming? around 2k?


----------



## rajesh00 (Jul 3, 2015)

sanoob.tv said:


> And the r9 390 8gb is here, and there is a slight price drop on 290x.
> the r9 390 is almost the same price as the Asus Strix 970 and the 290 x a 100$ cheaper.
> Should i consider the 290x or the 390? im looking for the best value card and longevity
> Im waiting for my tax returns for the purchase. im 80 percent set on the 970.
> ...



Choose for yourself.. *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aj0bZgTq1x4

R9 390 and gtx 970 performs almost similar at 1080p but 390 performs good at 1440p.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 3, 2015)

rajesh00 said:


> Choose for yourself.. *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aj0bZgTq1x4
> 
> R9 390 and gtx 970 performs almost similar at 1080p but 390 performs good at 1440p.


----------



## sanoob.tv (Jul 4, 2015)

rajesh00 said:


> Choose for yourself.. *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aj0bZgTq1x4
> 
> R9 390 and gtx 970 performs almost similar at 1080p but 390 performs good at 1440p.



im gonna stick with the 970, I will be gaming on 1080p and seems like a solid investment.
Thanks for the input


----------



## rajesh00 (Jul 4, 2015)

sanoob.tv said:


> im gonna stick with the 970, I will be gaming on 1080p and seems like a solid investment.
> Thanks for the input



Nice. Do post pics when everything is setup.


----------



## sanoob.tv (Sep 7, 2015)

Pictures as promised.
sorry im about one month late, been busy with studies.

*goo.gl/photos/eE2qbgtJyMBuPmjk9

GTX 970 gigabyte G1
Logitech mech keyboard g710+
kingston300 ssd 250 gig
benq 27 inch 1080p va.


----------

